# A "funny" thing happened to me on the way to men's bible study the other night....



## Tirian (Apr 24, 2014)

Well, not quite.

I was getting ready to head out to bible study, putting my shoes on while sitting at my desk. I randomly opened Facebook, and posted to a friends wall something along the lines of - "hey buddy, hope you are well - heading out tonight might see you there..."

To which he almost instantly responded over Facebook and said that he'd only just called and left a message on my phone asking a ride to study because his car had broken down. My 5 yr old had disappeared with my iPhone so I had no idea he had called and wouldn't have until I got home. So unless I had "randomly" dropped a line on this guy's wall, which I hadn't done ever before - he wouldn't have made it out, and he and I wouldn't have had a chance to sit in the car for a time of sharing and prayer for about an hour and a half after study like we did.

It got me thinking about the way God works in prompting us. Here is God's sovereignty at work of course (PRAISE GOD!!!). But what is actually happening here? I did something without thinking - there wasn't a "Samuel, Samuel" kind of voice in my head.... This is the work of the Holy Spirit directing our paths - is that is what is happening in these situations?


----------



## JennyG (Apr 26, 2014)

It's awesome when something like that happens (meaning "awesome" in the old fashioned sense).
It must be the Spirit directing - the only alternative would be that God was leaving it all up to chance, or not noticing, which can't be.


----------



## hammondjones (Apr 26, 2014)

> Ecclesiastes 3:11 NKJV
> 
> He has made everything beautiful in its time. Also He has put eternity in their hearts, except that no one can find out the work that God does from beginning to end.



Just reading Eccl. this morning in preparation for SS tomorrow and i remembered your post. The God who upholds the universe certainly moves it beyond what we can know - though I hope we will find out one day. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## KGP (Apr 26, 2014)

The providence of God is a continual source of amazement to me. Not one thing, decision, apart from his guiding; not my steps nor the steps of any man or beast who has ever lived has ever been apart from his direction, rather it is by him that every one is established and made firm.


----------



## Tirian (Apr 26, 2014)

Yahweh is great and is highly praised;
His greatness is unsearchable. Ps 145


----------

